# sound coming from only one speaker



## Titanium

I recently got a new 5.1 surround sound set for my computer. I set them up and plugged them into the sound card.

I played some music from winamp and everything went fine. Then when I played a youtube video, I noticed the sound only came from the rear right speaker. I didn't think much of it, but when I tried playing some more music from winamp, the music wouldn't come out of any of the speakers except for the rear right. I don't understand how that works.

I tried reinstalling my drivers for the sound card. Still, only sound out of one speaker. What's weird is that the same thing happened from my old 5.1 speakers; only one speaker produced sound. Now I'm wondering if the problem lies in the sound card. It's a Creative X-Fi XtremeGamer card. I don't see how a brand new of speakers, which worked perfectly fine when I first set them up, can now instantly die on me.

Any ideas?


----------



## johnb35

Are you sure you have them setup correctly?  Is it possible that your soundcard is killing your speakers since 2 sets are now doing the same thing?


----------



## tremmor

I had that problem with my Logictech. Its a 5 speaker system. took a couple days of playing to figure it out. Which system did you get?


----------



## Titanium

johnb35 said:


> Are you sure you have them setup correctly?  Is it possible that your soundcard is killing your speakers since 2 sets are now doing the same thing?



Yeah I'm sure they're set up correctly. Followed the instructions and everything.

I have no idea what the sound card is doing. I could buy a new one and see how things go.



tremmor said:


> I had that problem with my Logictech. Its a 5 speaker system. took a couple days of playing to figure it out. Which system did you get?



It's Creative Inspire 5.1 5200.


----------



## tremmor

I don't want to confuse the issue but my problem was for the same card. Here's the notes i had to get this working for what ever its worth. Your going to have to try and make since of it. im using a different sound card now. 

this was for the sound card. 
double click icon in system tray after installation.
Entertainment mode / main display then '3D'.
Says check box (enable X-Fi cmss 3d sound then
radio button stero sound (check). 

sorry........thats what my notes say. 
good luck.

then for the little controller you have for your speakers you
can play with that for the proper effects. the buttons on
the table had something to do with the speaker matrix for my speaker system.


----------



## Titanium

I'm thinking it's the sound card that's the problem. I tested each of the ports with headphones, and I only hear sound out of one of them. So I'm going to buy a new sound card and hope that works.

Thanks for the help everyone!


----------



## antikson

Check out the connection once again , may be some connection got loose.


----------

